# Intervideo TV Tuner Software,TV Capture Card WDM TV Tuner, WinXpSP2=Headache



## mikeygottawa

Intervideo TV Tuner Software,TV Capture Card WDM TV Tuner=Headache:

Recently purchased HP dx2000 Desktop and run WinXPHome SP2 and vendor installed a TV tuner card for me. I run a 'no-name brand' AC-powered amplified TV antenna via coax into the TV Card and set up software for 'antenna use'. Ten local TV channels come in 'off-air' for free.

When I exit the Intervideo TV Tuner program my computer crashes, then restarts and 'recovers from a serious error". . .I have pics of error messages.
Four times out of five the Tv Tuner package runs perfect. . .then it will crash on program exit again and reboot with error messages.

IRQ status reads: >(IRQ 22	TV Capture Card WDM Video Capture	OK)

So. . .then I uninstalled the software and went back to the vendor. "please re-install the TV tuner software." Then same problem surfaces again. intermittent system crashes on exit one out of five times. 

And now. . .PC TV runs perfectly 4 out of 5 times, crashes the 5th time. Sound works now. I am stumped. 

Any ideas from all you bright guys and gals out there? Have seen many posts with Intervideo problems but none matching my case with TV Card and Powered Antenna use for local Off-Air reception of live TV channels. 
The vendor described the 'Glaring Video' PC TV package he installed as "good hardware but touchy software! Verrry touchy!" Neither he nor I could find the problem. I'm still learning and might fall under intermediate or advanced beginner position. Thanks All! Peace!


----------



## MysticEyes

Slightly confused here. What brand is the TV card?

Go into Administrative Tools-> Event Viewer-> Application and see what it says about your error.

A software alternative:

http://www.snapstream.com/

http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/1858/snapstream_beyond_tv


----------



## mikeygottawa

TV Card is: "Glaring Series Super Digital Video" (NTSC model) made in China.
Uses a hardware card with a "Philips 713X Chipset". . .
I also see it called "SAA7130 TV Card"
Requires:
Mainboard with available busmaster capable PCI slot (v.2.1)- ?
Pentium III 500 MHz or faster PC- mine is Celeron D at 2.2 GHz.
256 MB RAM recommended- I have 512 MB RAM installed and recognized.
VGA-Card with DirectX 8.1 Support- ?
Windows XP- mine is WIN XP SP2
20 MB available disk space for installation- OK 38 Gb HD Not even 5% full.
VGA monitor with DirectShow installed- ?
Sound Card- OK Sound is fine
Available IRQ- Good, I think.
TV Antenna or Cable- I use Antenna. 


Originally vendor installed TV Card in slot # 1. My Techhead friend Aaron changed that to slot #3.


Your suggestion re: event log file produced 300 events more or les but none say "Intervideo" or "TV" so unable to find particular as you suggested.

The 2 alternative software links are very cool. Thanks.

Awaiting your wise counsel. Thanks, Mike


----------



## MysticEyes

> Your suggestion re: event log file produced 300 events more or les but none say "Intervideo" or "TV" so unable to find particular as you suggested.


The Event won't say anything about your card per se, but where or what happened causing the system to crash.


> event log file produced 300 events more or les


Were these proceeded by yellow triangles with exclamation points (Warning) and or red circles with x's (Error)?

Obviously the card is not mainstream, I guess you could search for software compatable with 
the Philips 713X Chipset and if you try other software email the vendor first.

That said these folks list the 713X and offer a trial period:

http://www.chris-tv.com/features.html


----------



## mikeygottawa

The Event Log File shows lots of 
yellow 'exclamation point' warnings
some white "i" 'information' warnings. . .
no red 'stop signs'.
checking for relevant entries. will advise.

thanks for link.


----------



## gotrootdude

I hate to say this, but IMO you should have gotten a BT878/879 chipset card. I've never had any luck with SAA71XX chipset cards. The only software I've found that I've been able to use with SAA71XX chipset cards without problems is the ChrisTV software mentioned above.


----------

